# Hi gang!



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

I am new to the board and am happy to be here. Thanks to JT for hooking me up with this site!
T.E.S.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome, Im sure that you will love it here!!!!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, TES!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you want to buy me lunch today again? lol

Nice to see ya here, you rascal you! Since you're handy, love Halloween and Horror, and love making stuff with a certain acumen of talent, I know you will love the projects here.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum, and we promise not to hold that JT thing against you. lol


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi and Welcome !


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad you made it over TES.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome TES


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

WELCOME


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

TES, any friend of JT's is welcome (though closely watched )


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Welcome. 

Ya make posts and follow the rules and you'll get along fine, step out of line and ........... well I don't know but I'm sure something really really scary will happen ....... I mean this is a Halloween site .......... but then again everybody here is so friendly and helpful ..... you know what, I think you are really going to like it here.... I know I do.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool name and welcome!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello and welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, Welcome


----------

